# k2 jibpan compare to a Graft?



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I had my heart set on a graft but just found a jibpan for $150. How do they compare. I don't want the softest board you can find but I do want a twin tip board with a centered stance and the price is right. I won't be hitting a ton of rails but want to work on my spins and my switch riding this year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jibpan is a much better board.

the graft is basically an artifact with some carbon and such, more comparable to the k2 darkstar. 

The Jibpan is basically the www on steroids. Its got carbon stringers throughout giving it a lot of pop. Its got a sh!t ton of effective edge since its got that whole jib inspired thing k2 does (shorter nose and tail with more effective edge). with more effective edge, you get to ride a shorter board with the control of a longer board, it feels awesome. AND, the jibpan is tapered at the nose and tail making it easier to spin. and my buddy delamed his graft last year.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Nivek said:


> jibpan is a much better board.
> 
> the graft is basically an artifact with some carbon and such, more comparable to the k2 darkstar.
> 
> The Jibpan is basically the www on steroids. Its got carbon stringers throughout giving it a lot of pop. Its got a sh!t ton of effective edge since its got that whole jib inspired thing k2 does (shorter nose and tail with more effective edge). with more effective edge, you get to ride a shorter board with the control of a longer board, it feels awesome. AND, the jibpan is tapered at the nose and tail making it easier to spin. and my buddy delamed his graft last year.


how does the softness compare between the jibpan and the WWW?

and mr. right, where the hell are you finding a jibpan for $150?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The graft is like the artifacts big brother as Nivek mentioned. Its very soft in my opinion. The Jibpan while it has "jib" in its name is more of a high end park board that handles all mountain freestyle. I found its a better jump/pipe board than a straight jib board. For 150 snag it up and know you'll be on a killer board.

WWW is a limp dick Jibpan is more like soft serving a girl after a bit too much drinking, its hard, its soft, its inbetween.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> WWW is a limp dick Jibpan is more like soft serving a girl after a bit too much drinking, its hard, its soft, its inbetween.



Best quote of the year?

I think I'll go for the WWW then. I like really soft boards.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like its the ticket for me if its not too soft and has a ton of pop. Alaric there is only one available so I'm not telling you where I'm getting it :cheeky4: I'll let you know what site it is after I get it though because I'm cool like that and there are some good deals to be found.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Sounds like its the ticket for me if its not too soft and has a ton of pop. Alaric there is only one available so I'm not telling you where I'm getting it :cheeky4: I'll let you know what site it is after I get it though because I'm cool like that and there are some good deals to be found.


Haha, you can tell me now, the jibpan is all yours


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its probably the one left over on the evogear.com outlet page that was the shop employee edition from 2 years ago.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

No that's not the one I'm looking at but I did run across it in my searching. I found an 07 for $150. $200 isn't that bad of a deal for that one on EVO.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The graft is like the artifacts big brother as Nivek mentioned. Its very soft in my opinion. The Jibpan while it has "jib" in its name is more of a high end park board that handles all mountain freestyle. I found its a better jump/pipe board than a straight jib board. For 150 snag it up and know you'll be on a killer board.
> 
> WWW is a limp dick Jibpan is more like soft serving a girl after a bit too much drinking, its hard, its soft, its inbetween.


That sounds like the exact board I need because I do see a large amount of powder and spend a good bit of time in the trees. I don't want something thats going to be flopping around under my feet when Im really getting it, but I'm also sick of my all mountain boards and how stiff they are.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jibpan is a super fun ride and I can't wait to get mine next month. I've had some serious fun on that board riding trees at Beaver Creek, doing laps in the park at Breck, and jibbing my ass off at Keystone. For being a high end park board you can ride it all over and not worry to much about it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool man because this board is going to see a lot of the ridge and lift 8 at Loveland not to mention a Wolf Creek/Monarch trip. I'm stoked and can't wait to have mine.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it going to get a lot of pow riding, I mean if you're doing a vast amount of pow or dropping lots of cornices you might want to look at something a bit more stiffer.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well Ive got 4 all mountain boards so if its unmanageable I can always bust one of them out, I do see powder more often than not though. I just want a centered stance and a true twin board to finalize my little collection and to progress my riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Sounds like a plan man if you got a quiver do it up. I was unloading a bunch of K2 stuff in our warehouse today and just started drooling over the jibpan.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish I worked around a warehouse full of snowboards  I could probably live with being fired if I got a free jibpan out of it :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone know how a Jibpan would comapre to a Rome Agent/slash?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its stiffer in the tips and tail with a slight bit more play between the feet. Has better pop and dampening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I had my heart set on a graft but just found a jibpan for $150. How do they compare. I don't want the softest board you can find but I do want a twin tip board with a centered stance and the price is right. I won't be hitting a ton of rails but want to work on my spins and my switch riding this year.





Nivek said:


> jibpan is a much better board.
> 
> the graft is basically an artifact with some carbon and such, more comparable to the k2 darkstar.
> 
> The Jibpan is basically the www on steroids. Its got carbon stringers throughout giving it a lot of pop. Its got a sh!t ton of effective edge since its got that whole jib inspired thing k2 does (shorter nose and tail with more effective edge). with more effective edge, you get to ride a shorter board with the control of a longer board, it feels awesome. AND, the jibpan is tapered at the nose and tail making it easier to spin. and my buddy delamed his graft last year.


is this review base on this year's model? i'm thinking about getting the k2 Jibpan 07/08. i don't think it has the same tech as the 09. can someone tell me if this is true...i need a freaking board..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This seasons Jibpan has jib tips in it and a slight tweak to the flex pattern. The one you're looking at has the regular tips.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I ended up getting an artifact for 200 but still plan on getting a jibpan. The artifact isn't the unmanagable beast everyone makes it out to be. There are a few things that make it harder to ride but I don't dread it like people made me think I would.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the 07-08 jibpan and it is not a park board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the 07-08 jibpan and it is a little stifer than this years 09 modle, and it is more of an all-mountain board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the 07-08 jibpan, and It rides like an all-mountain board, but some reps say it is for the park. Any guess?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got a 09 Jibpan today for 73 bucks 80 including shipping. Got it on Evo but its back a reg price now.
Im so stoked


----------

